
Population Socioeconomics Predicted Using Wastewater - bookofjoe
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.estlett.0c00392
======
snarfy
A plumber once told me he could tell the ethnicity of the family by the color
of grease clogging the drain.

~~~
kozak
I assume this is based on some edge case, like a specific ethnicity in the
area using a specific colored spice or cooking oil?

------
makz
The title is confusing, I thought it predicted the use of wastewater.

~~~
bookofjoe
I didn't see that till you pointed it out. "Think Different"

